# uk suppliers of screen printing equipment?



## Bobbytheone (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello All!

My name is Bobby i'm located in the United Kingdom and i am currently looking into starting my own screen printing company.

so far i have had loads of interest from local bands and clothing companys who will all start doing business with me once i am up and running.

At the moment i am in the process of buying a screen printing carousel, i have hunted around for the best deal on Hanes 5500 t shirts it would be litrally the only t shirt i would use for all my customers although i can't seam to find them very cheap

the cheapest i'm finding them is about £3.09 but i'm hoping to find them for about £2.00 - £2.50

and also sorry to be so cheeky, but does anybody know where i could possibly find plastisol ink? i can't seam to find a english wholesale anywhere

thank you for any help any of you may be able to give me

Bobby


----------



## 2davets (Apr 7, 2008)

Bobby, for plastisol ink, and other consumables, try Screen Colour Systems their website is screencoloursystems.co.uk, but you need to ring a guy to order - numbers on site. Dave


----------



## scrible1980 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Bobby,
Where abouts in the UK are you?


----------



## 2davets (Apr 7, 2008)

scrible1980 said:


> Hi Bobby,
> Where abouts in the UK are you?


Hi! I'm in Yorkshire, just outside Bradford. You?

Just getting started myself. All research and not much doing - yet. I think I have all the equipment I need now for my home set up: a one station 4 colour table top carousel for T'shirts, a home made vacuum table for posters, waterbased inks, plastisol inks, flash drier, exposure unit, a few screens, various chemicals, squeegies etc. Most of this came from screenprintsuppliesuk.com as part of a kit.

I think screenprintsuppliesuk are OK, but they have a limited range and I also wanted to compare prices. Finding different suppliers for 'home users' was not as easy as I thought it would be. Seems a lot easier in US. They exist, but seem reticent to advertise their prices and even their product ranges on the net. 

What is your experience?

Dave


----------



## scrible1980 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Bobby,
I'm down in Bristol and in a similar situation to yourself. I have all my equipment and tonnes of inks, all set to go but trying to sort out my pricelist. I use a couple of suppliers for my inks and chemicals. Gibbon Finecal in Bristol sell Union and SunChemical Inks, Sericol are also based in Bristol and run a similar warehouse to Gibbon. I've also spoken to Coates and from what i can remember they supply Wilflex which are really good inks. Are you looking for garments ie t-shirts etc as I can recommend a really good supplier in Dorset. How did you make your board for holding down posters?


----------



## scrible1980 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Bobby,
Just realised that Colenso Screen Services distribute Wilflex, not Coates.


----------



## 2davets (Apr 7, 2008)

scrible1980 said:


> Hi Bobby,
> I'm down in Bristol and in a similar situation to yourself. I have all my equipment and tonnes of inks, all set to go but trying to sort out my pricelist. ..... Are you looking for garments? ............. How did you make your board for holding down posters?


Hi! I'm not Bobby! We just have a couple of messages crossed. Bobby started the thread, I replied to him and to you. I'm Dave. Life's complicated!

But to answer your questions - 

I am OK for garments at the moment. Just T Shirts. I have Fruit of the Loom "Value Weight" at the moment - I figured I would probably spoil quite a few of my first ones, so went for the cheapest! Thinking of the next weight up or maybe Gildan shirts next time. Any thoughts? Would your supplier do these - have they a web site?

The plans for the vacuum table for posters I got off the GigPosters.com - you have to register and then sign on to their Premium Forum (20$) - quite a bit of useful info there, very poster focused.

Dave


----------



## mickheike (Feb 12, 2008)

Long time printer,go for Wilflex for your colours and Union for high density white.


----------



## ukscreenprinter (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi chaps,I'm a tshirt printer based in Poole.Use union and wilfex.Consumables from sun chemical and sericol.I expose screens if you ever need it,have a natgrapgh uv vacumn lightbox.


----------



## Bobbytheone (Apr 6, 2008)

hello!

been a while since i'v logged in here

i managed to get my screen printing carousel from suffolk got a 6 colour screen printing carousel with 4 bases for the garments 

i'm currently going to use hanes 5500's to start (skinny fit) but it's what most of my customers are after and my personal clothing company would prefer to use

not that expensive either 

the cheapest i'v found screens is at www.wickedprintingsupplies.co.uk or something along the lines of that he's a ebay based guy but still cheap

i checked out sericol for inks but they take your eyes out especially when your just starting off they are worth it once your up and running but for just starting i'd advise someone to find a cheap plastisol dealer or something

i'll check this topic again tomorrow and answer any questions i havent and say thankyou to the people who have helped me, i'm just up late and need my bed loll

Cheers

Bobby


----------



## ukscreenprinter (Nov 18, 2007)

Wicked also do union plastisol @£8 a litre.Also their used frames with new mesh are a cheap deal. I just purchased 10 with used mesh (31x24) and they are perfect for £95. I reclaimed them no problem and restencilled and they are just like new.


----------



## scrible1980 (Feb 21, 2008)

are you sure it's union ink they are supplying? thats amazing! £8 for a litre! have you printed with it yet?


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm looking at getting one of the 4- or 6-colour carousels from Wicked - what's it like to use? How's the registration? What's their service like?


----------



## 2davets (Apr 7, 2008)

HeathenPeddler said:


> I'm looking at getting one of the 4- or 6-colour carousels from Wicked - what's it like to use? How's the registration? What's their service like?


Hi! I'm blowing a bit hot and cold on Wicked and on my 4 colour carousel. Wicked are really helpful, but then can take a week to reply to an email. 

I have only printed one colour up to now, so no hands on knowledge of registration. My current concern comes from my try at setting up to print 2 colour, when I found that 2 of the arms didn't lower properly as the springs on them were fouling with the other arms. The latest 4 colour design has a different arm set up, and the 6 colour is different still, so neither should have the same problem. 

I am in touch with them now, and have no reason to suspect that they will be anything other than helpful in fixing this, but as I said, they can take a while to reply to emails!

The carousel itself seems fairly sturdy and feels quite tight, and the price was good. I bought the mega kit with mine, which included four 31" x 24" screens. I would recommend you measure up to see how these will fit in your area. With the screens fitted, you need quite a bit of room! Even without the screens, it is not small. They do give the sizes on the site, it's just that I had visualised it as being much smaller.

Let me know what you do.


----------



## ukscreenprinter (Nov 18, 2007)

scrible1980 said:


> are you sure it's union ink they are supplying? thats amazing! £8 for a litre! have you printed with it yet?


prints and cures very well.....Great opacity all good


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Wicked's ink for the price is pretty good, have to say it's hard to get a reply to any e-mails but all the inks I've had off them for the most part are good. I got my aluminum screens from a place in london who were quick nd well priced.

Have to say Hanes tees aren't cost effective for me in comparison to fruit of the loom and gildan


----------



## 3BC-KVMN (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey peeps,
Been reading through these forums and they're great for info!
So I thought I'd ask and see if any1 could help me with a few of my queries.

I've just got into screen printing probably a year or 2 ago with 2 of my friends.
We've got most of the things needed to print.
Just got a new package which is great.
But we're looking for a supplier (UK based) where we can get wooden or aluminum frames.

We want to achieve an all over print so we're looking to buy a screen similar to an A2 or A1 size.

Any ideas?

Any info passed on is much appreciated.


----------



## 2davets (Apr 7, 2008)

3BC-KVMN said:


> Hey peeps,
> ......... we're looking for a supplier (UK based) where we can get wooden or aluminum frames.


A seasoned screen printer I know recommended a company called Screen Stretch - they are based near Manchester. They do a selection of wood as well as aluminium, and custom sizes as well as standard sizes. Web site is Screen Stretch

I'm new to screen printing myself, and have only had a couple of aluminium screens off them, but they seem well made and nicely finished.

Dave


----------



## 3BC-KVMN (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey,

That's great!!! Had a glimpse
of the site and it definitely looks like what I'm searching for!


If there's any other companies that you might recommend or think is worth knowing of for screen printers... then please do let me know.
Any UK based companies for example that sell curers, inks, consumables, anything like that.


But thanks again for that info Dave.

Ryan


----------



## 2davets (Apr 7, 2008)

3BC-KVMN said:


> Hey,
> 
> ....... Any UK based companies for example that sell curers, inks, consumables, anything like that.


Ryan,

Screen Stretch sell "everything but the ink", it appears to be their motto. 

Wicked (aka ScreenPrintSupplies, aka Gundelfinger) sell just about everything. Good prices and reasonable products - can be a bit slow! They sell through eBay (just search for "screen printing") and read their feedback. 

Screen colour systems have been recommended to me for inks - they also sell a range of products - I haven't used them myself yet, web site is default the site is mostly work in progress, but they have some contact names.

Dave


----------



## 3BC-KVMN (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Dave,

Thanks again!!!!
I've kinda run out of questions now lol. You've pretty much answered all of them.

I'm 100% sure I'll have more questions to ask very soon though so make sure to keep an eye out.

Ryan


----------



## LitPrinter (Apr 25, 2008)

Magna Colours: Quality and Innovation in Colour - producer of water based textile inks and specialties in UK (has very good discharge range).


----------



## 3BC-KVMN (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey,

Just finished a small batch of tees, when I stumbled upon a question!
So I thought I'd post it up on here and try see if any1 could help us out.

We're looking for a company that provides custom tagging for t-shirts. UK based preferably.
So please let us know of any companies that you might know of.

Regards!
Ryan


----------



## dmob (Oct 1, 2007)

Colenso.co.uk do a comprehensive range of products plus screen strtching.

David


----------



## 3BC-KVMN (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey peeps,

I'm back with another question, since all the info given has been so helpful...

I have t-shirt and ink suppliers but now I'm looking for a supplier (UK based) that either sell or print on A3 or larger transparencies for Screen Printing.

I've been looking for a few days now and still haven't had any luck.
Most printing companies I've called up print maximum A4 size transparencies and usually they're overhead transparencies.

By the way, is there any significance between the two transparencies????
I was wondering if using overhead transparencies will still work the same? Or can you only use specific transparencies for screen printing.
If only specific ones can be used, please let me know and once again if anyone knows of any companies that provide them at a nice price, that would be really helpful.

Look forward to your replies.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## 2davets (Apr 7, 2008)

Ryan,

I don't know of a supplier for doing the printing for you.

Overhead transparencies work fine - except you may need to print 2 and tape them together to get a dark enough image for exposing - depends how black the black printing is.

You can also get a vellum type material - it is slightly cloudy. I think Colenso refer to it as "Copydraft" - they sell lots of laser and inkjet "film" - but I do not know what the different types are for. Perhaps someone can advise?

I know Wicked sell the vellum. They call it "Transparency Film". 

Dave


----------



## ukscreenprinter (Nov 18, 2007)

I know a company that will run large films upto A2 . I use them for all mine. Pm me for details.Excellent prices also..


----------



## 3BC-KVMN (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for that guys...

I wanted to ask you all a question. For those who know of Screen Stretch, does anyone know how to contact them through email? Because I tried but it wouldn't work.
I just wanted to ask them how much their delivery costs are, but if any of you know, then that would save me a lot of time.

As for all the suppliers you guys are providing me, they're great!

Still stuck with the printing on transparencies though. Still trying to achieve an A3-A2 print but cant find any companies that provide the service of printing on them type of sizes.
So anyone, any help will be appreciated!

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## ukscreenprinter (Nov 18, 2007)

3BC-KVMN said:


> Thanks for that guys...
> 
> I wanted to ask you all a question. For those who know of Screen Stretch, does anyone know how to contact them through email? Because I tried but it wouldn't work.
> I just wanted to ask them how much their delivery costs are, but if any of you know, then that would save me a lot of time.
> ...


Just sent you a pm with the information on A3/A2 photoposititve printing company I use.


----------



## 3BC-KVMN (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey there again,

Screen Printing has been going great since all the information I've received from this forum.
It's annoying to see most publicized Companies situated in US and not the UK so it's nice to have people like yourselves providing some light on these things, so thanks once again.

I wanted to ask if anyone knew where to buy cheap curers? We're currently using a heat gun and as most of you may know, it's pretty long to cure big prints with.
We have a small budget so any info on where to get curers at a cheap price (UK based) would be great.
Also... does anyone know where to get custom caps made? We know New Era does it but for some strange reason they're not replying to our query?


Thanks in advance for any posts on this matter!
It's much appreciated.

Ryan


----------



## ukscreenprinter (Nov 18, 2007)

3BC-KVMN said:


> Hey there again,
> 
> Screen Printing has been going great since all the information I've received from this forum.
> It's annoying to see most publicized Companies situated in US and not the UK so it's nice to have people like yourselves providing some light on these things, so thanks once again.
> ...


Wicked printing stuff do a flash curer for £160.My solve your problem for not too much dosh.


----------



## 3BC-KVMN (Jun 2, 2008)

ukscreenprinter said:


> Wicked printing stuff do a flash curer for £160.My solve your problem for not too much dosh.


Thanks Ian!
I'll check that out when I can and I'll get back to you on my progress.

Ryan


----------



## 3BC-KVMN (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey again peeps,

Things are going well with regards to screen printing thanks to the information you all have provided.
Though we'd like to ask if anyone knows of any companies based in the UK that provide tee's similar to the american apparel style?
We have a place but aren't really happy with their service.

Look forward to hearing from you guys.

Regards,
Ryan


----------



## kbdmarketing (Mar 28, 2008)

Gobsmacked...I just took a look at Wicked prices, I'm stunned at how much you guys are paying over there. 60" 110/80 (43/80)BP 0.44 per inch!! That's $31.68 per yard!! I sell it for $6.59 per yard. A 20 x 24 stretched screen is GBP 22.50 ($45) with a 2 week leadtime, I sell them here for $17.13 and they ship same day. A 15" aluminum squeegee GBP 20.20 that's $40 and I sell them for $26.00. Just amazing... KBD Marketing - home of e-mesh, e-inks, and e-frames


----------



## 3BC-KVMN (Jun 2, 2008)

Your prices are really good converted to UK currency, but you don't seem to deliver here so I don't understand the point of your post?

This thread is for UK suppliers.

We all know how many screen printing suppliers there are in the US, whether cheap or expensive.

But if I'm wrong and you do deliver to europe, please do notify us.

Regards


----------



## kbdmarketing (Mar 28, 2008)

It's a small world and a global economy. A lot of the products we use daily in the USA are imported. My mesh is from Switzerland, frames from China, emulsion from Japan and I'm sure most of the shirts you print are from India or Pakistan, so why not look outside of the box for other items? We will ship anywhere. Oh and I'm from Croydon so I guess I'm a UK supplier.


----------



## 3BC-KVMN (Jun 2, 2008)

That's great news!
Well I guess we'll be checking out your site to see if there's anything we require then.

I've got contacts around the globe. And good ones too. It's just the hassle of ordering things from outside the UK, especially if it's something small. Why pay £10 carriage charge if you're ony buying 1 small item?
That's the reason why I'm in search for a stable UK supplier.
If the order was big and worth the shipping charge than obviously I'd go to my contacts outside of the UK.

But anyways, nice to hear you're UK based.

Will check out your site again and mail you for delivery purposes if there's anything we find we might need.

Regards,
Ryan


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Images Magazine
English magazine, but lots of articles and ads.
IMAGES- THE TRADE JOURNAL FOR T-SHIRT PRINTING, EMBROIDERY, PROMOTIONAL CLOTHING AND GARMENT DECORATION


----------



## 3BC-KVMN (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey all, long time.

A few questions popped into my mind so who better to ask than you guys?
Well, t-shirt printing have been going really well for us and we wanted 2 broaden our selection of garments.

Does anyone know of any UK suppliers that supply american type jeans, sports trainers and versity jackets?
Also, accessories! Does anyone know where we could get keyrings, belt buckles etc done?

All your help is always appreciated.

Regards,
Ryan


----------



## rikkard (Dec 19, 2007)

hi 
im the guy in poole how asked about screens, and you said you ould make some for me.i really need a couple.how can we meet to do the deal.
regards rik


----------



## SimplyTopUK (Jan 10, 2009)

For high quality inks try reddevilmachines.co.uk.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Not sure how this has come back after so long, but I can help with positives. Give us a call.


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

Bobbytheone said:


> Hello All!
> 
> My name is Bobby i'm located in the United Kingdom and i am currently looking into starting my own screen printing company.
> 
> ...


 _______________________________________

Not sure about finding wholesale shirts in England but you can buy screen inks and equipment to set up a shop wholesale from Sericol in Broadstairs. www.sericol.com click on UK


----------



## ukscreenprinter (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi dave,
Do you run films? I am always looking for a good source as my local guy has just closed. My designs are all solid colour /no halftone and mostly single colour between 12/14" high.
What cost for a single film,pm me if you can help
Cheers
Ian


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I am not a repro house but I can always knock a film or two out...I'll work some prices out & pm you.


----------



## Billyboy (Apr 25, 2006)

Screen Colour Systems do transparencies I believe. I think at 35p a cm plus VAT, 42cm wide!


----------



## Stamp (Mar 26, 2010)

3BC-KVMN said:


> Thanks Ian!
> I'll check that out when I can and I'll get back to you on my progress.
> 
> Ryan


I use Wicked Printing
Fantastic value and service best I've found in the UK.


----------

